# Update: Manong Ted Buot



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

The information is in the general public now.

Manong Ted Buot of Balintawak, had a stroke on Saturday the 17th. He was rushed in early, and while in the hospital had a second stroke. 

Sunday he was removed from the Critical list and is still in intensive care. Yesterday the physical therapist had him up and walking the halls with a walker. There are no signs from the tests yet, all are negative, more tests will be run. There is a possible cause, but I will not speculate in public on that until it is confirmed or denied by his doctors. 

I have volunteered to be a single point of contact for the family with the Martial Art Community. As the Family gives me updates, I will be contacting his students, and some of them are my seniors first, for a personal phone call. Being single and able to receive calls at anytime and able to call people and not worry about the time involved, I volunteered. This is only to relieve the family of this additional time, so they can communicate with the Family and close friends of the family.

If any cards or gifts are to be sent, you can send them to me and I will deliver them to the family to give to Manong Ted. 

Send to:

Ted Buot
C/O Rich Parsons
1248 Arrowwood Lane
Grand Blanc Mi 48439

I will do my best to keep everyone informed.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Rich. I met Ted a year or 2 back. Very nice man. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 20, 2005)

Best wishes.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 20, 2005)

I am probably the most junior student of Manong Ted and I will say that I have only met a few people who are as wonderful as he is.  God bless you, Manong, and godspeed for a full recovery.

Your student,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of this.  Take care, Rich.  I hope your teacher can make a full recovery.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2005)

God bless you Manung Ted and may you recover quickly!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

Mr. Buot was very warm and generous to me when I met him. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

I have had a couple of contacts from people who were not scheduled to see Manong Ted because of the Holidays. I know the family was only calling those immediately effected, hence my idea to volunteer to contact people. I have not received the complete contact list as of yet from the family, so if you see this note drop me a PM or e-mail and I will add you onto the list I have for know.

*** Speedy Recovery ***

Best regards


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 21, 2005)

I talked with Manong Ted this morning. He was finishing up his Breakfast. He was tired, yet recovering. I talked to his daughter this afternoon, and apologizes for not having the list to me yet. I told her not to worry, we will work it out in the next few days. 

Manong Ted is listed as Stable and under monitor. This means they are still testing and watching him. 

God Speed Manong


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2005)

Hoping for the best.  I have never trained with Manong Ted, but I see the impact of his work in the evolution of several of my friends.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2006)

I was recently informed from anothe student that Manong (GM) Ted Buot has been moved to just Stable, and not Stable and Monitored. This means that in the next week or near future he can be moved from ICU (* Intermediate Care Unit - which allows visitors and such *), to general population within the hospital. This is step forward in his recover, as from there he should be allowed to go home. 

Thank you everyone for your best wishes and kind thoughts.
:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad to hear that things are improving.  Hopefully the recovery will be speedy.:asian: 

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 3, 2006)

Well I guess I should have waited a few more hours to post. 

The Doctors have moved him to a new room this morning in general 'population'. The reports I have heard is that he seems to be in good spirits, yet still very tired. And obiously still recovering.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2006)

That's good!  Here is hoping that he has a great
recovery.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Great news! Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 10, 2006)

Manong Ted has been moved back to Intensive Care (ICU) versus Intermediate Care. There is no bleeding, just that the lining of the Brain is still swollen and they want to have hourly reports and checks. 

Otherwise as expected he has good days and bad days.

Keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Miles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the update, we will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.

Miles


----------



## Fightfan00 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wish Manong Ted all the best,and hope he recovers fast


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 18, 2006)

I have not seen Manong Ted in over a week. I have had a bad head cold, and to avoid any possible viruses being added into the risk factor Ihave staid away.

Although I do have good news, he has been moved back to General admit in the Hospital.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey, that is good news about Manong Ted!  As always our thoughts are with Manong Ted!  Sorry to hear about your cold, keep drinking
your OJ and have some chicken soup.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com 


PS
Will we see you up here on sunday for the seminar?


----------



## Ian Kinder (Jan 22, 2006)

One of Mr. Buots daughters called me yesterday to let me know that he was transferred to a rehabilitation facility close to his home and to ask me to please spread the word.  If you are a student, you can contact the family for the specific location.  You are also welcome to contact my office.  I just e-mailed Jaye Spiro, David Hatch and Paul Janulis the details as well.    

Thank you to all the MT members who have expressed concern.  Things are moving in a positive direction.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 22, 2006)

Ian Kinder said:
			
		

> One of Mr. Buots daughters called me yesterday to let me know that he was transferred to a rehabilitation facility close to his home and to ask me to please spread the word. If you are a student, you can contact the family for the specific location. You are also welcome to contact my office. I just e-mailed Jaye Spiro, David Hatch and Paul Janulis the details as well.
> 
> Thank you to all the MT members who have expressed concern.  Things are moving in a positive direction.



THANKS! Ian.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2006)

Some time this week, Manong Ted is scheduled to be moved from his current location for PT and OT to a long term care facility, where he can still work his PT and practice his OT.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Some time this week, Manong Ted is scheduled to be moved from his current location for PT and OT to a long term care facility, where he can still work his PT and practice his OT.



Let me clarify. The Long Term is longer term for the PT. The current location was just to train him with the OT and work his PT at the same time.


----------



## cebuescrima (Feb 6, 2006)

First off, thank you for all your wonderful get well wishes and prayers. My name is Melissa and am the youngest daughter of Ted Buot. Since I had a complete brain drain the past few months, I've forgotten to forward the student list to Rich Parsons. Anyway, I decided to join MT and give you guys my 2 cents.
Dad is doing much better. I just left him a few minutes ago (after my midnight shift with him) and he was sitting in the chair eating his lunch of very yummy(not) turkey, gravy, mashed potatoes and broccoli. He's been participating in speech, physical and occupational therapy at least 6 days a week. He is mentally and emotionally motivated to do what it takes to get better. He's doing a lot of conversations with his left side and telling it to listen to his brain 
I also want to thank his students for their dedication, loyalty and loving kindness through this ordeal. My family appreciates it very much. Please continue to see him, he misses all of you. As you know, Balintawak is his passion and one of his loves. Seeing his students only gives him more motivation and encouragement to continue his work on getting better.
Again, thank you all for your well wishes.

Melissa Buot Favazza

PS: Ted Buot is currently at Evergreen Health and Living Center in Southfield MI. Please continue to send your snail mail C/O Rich Parsons.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 6, 2006)

I just found this thread & wanted to wish Mr. Buot well for a continued good recovery.  :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Melissa,

We missed meeting when I came to see Manong Ted a couple of weeks ago with Jaye.  Thank you and your family for taking such good care of him.  I will come by my next trip to Detroit and hopefully I will be able to thank you in person.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2006)

Last I saw Manong Ted, he was doing well. He is still doing PT and some OT. When he gets to a point of being able to move enough on his own he should be able to go home and continue is PT with out patient. 

Speedy Recovery.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 12, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Last I saw Manong Ted, he was doing well. He is still doing PT and some OT. When he gets to a point of being able to move enough on his own he should be able to go home and continue is PT with out patient.
> 
> Speedy Recovery.


 
Great news. May his recovery progress speedily!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 30, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Great news. May his recovery progress speedily!


Hear,Hear!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 30, 2006)

That is good news!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 2, 2006)

I received a phone cal tonight while I was teaching class. 

The phone call was from Melissa aka CebuEscrima, that Manong Ted Buot has been released from his therapy center, and is now at home for those who know where it is. I do not know his schedule yet, for visitors, so I would call first.


I will post more after I get a chance to see him myself next week. 

Thank you all for your best wishes, and continues well wishes, as he works to recover.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2006)

Good news.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 11, 2006)

I stopped by tonight and saw him again. 

 We talked about my conversations with people (* Thank you all *).

 While we talked we worked on some 10 node canes. He wanted them smooth. i.e. no rough splinters from the nodes. So we, his Daughter, Manong Ted and myself, worked on some sticks. We clipped the nodes then tried to plane them down a little and then a little sand paper. Obviously we were not done when I had to leave. His daughter said that would be her homework tonight. 

 Many times we worked in silence. It was nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2006)

Rich,

It is so good to hear that he is doing better!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Seigi (Apr 14, 2006)

Glad to hear sir,
Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 30, 2006)

While I have not had the chance to stop by recently. I have had this cold in my head and upper lungs, and did not wish to share it with my instructor, others that have been healthy have stopped by, and reported back to me. 

The general reports are that he is improving physically. He is able to stand out of his chair by himself now. Still a long way to go, but he is making improvements. A Yoda Quote comes to mind here, "When you this age, look not this good, hmmmm?"  Ok, maybe not an exact quote. But the intent is that he is in his mid 70's and is recovering and improving. 

Thank you all for your well thoughts, and I do pass them on to him. 

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2006)

It is good to hear that he is recovering!  I hope 
he continues to make progress!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 30, 2006)

I just wanted to publically say "thanks" to Rich Parsons for keeping people updated on our teachers condition. I am much more private about my relationships with people, particularly my teachers and mentors. So, I personally am not a good canidate for informing people publically or openly discussing matters such as these at hand.

But it is important that the FMA community is informed about Manong Ted Buot, as he is an important figure as far as Filipino fighting culture, tradition, and history is concerned. So I am glad that Rich has been doing the job of keeping people informed, and I also thank everyone here for your support and good wishes.

Thanks again Rich and everyone!



Paul Janulis


----------



## James Patrick (May 1, 2006)

I hear Mr. Buot is strong willed. I am sure he will continure to fight and get better!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

I was able to watch part of Manong Ted's PT training yesterday.

He is lifting 1 lb weight with his right hand to try to keep in shape and also doing some stretches. He does leg squeezes with a soccor sized ball with low air. Unfortunately it is the still the right leg that does all the work right now. While stretching out his left knee he began to cough (* Beginning of a cold or breaking up of congestion in the body? *), his left leg did contract. I talked to the Therapist about this, as it looked to be involuntary. He agreed that it was an involuntary motion caused by the diaphram contracted and the ham string reacting.  So the good news is that some stuff still works but we just have to continue to retrain the body to get to try to recognize and control with voluntary reactions.  He also stood a couple of times, each time was ten minutes without loosing balance and falling or leaning to far. 

Long road to go still but he is working hard and is making some progress. 

Thank you all here on this site and others that have wished him well. I tell him about it and it brings a smile to his face. 

Thank you :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 24, 2006)

On another note:

Manong Ted and his Family will be going to a Filipino cultral event this weekend. He is able to get outside on the deck now with his chair, and I think the trip to a new location will do him wonders.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2006)

That is great Rich.  I hope his recovery continues to go well!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## The Game (May 24, 2006)

Good news.


----------



## Cruentus (May 29, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> On another note:
> 
> Manong Ted and his Family will be going to a Filipino cultral event this weekend. He is able to get outside on the deck now with his chair, and I think the trip to a new location will do him wonders.


 
Rich was at the event and I was not, so he can give an update on how that went.

I just wanted to say, though, thanks to the entire Balintawak crew for uniting together to congratulate Manong Ted. 

Mr. Buot was given an achievement award for his contributions to the Filipino Cultural group Ang Visaya of Michigan. His wife Manong Dennie had informed us of this award before the event. So, his students that were available got together and designed and paid for an advertisement for the program that basically stated our gratitude for all that Manong has done for us. The proceeds from the money collected from all advertisements and such went to help out mudslide victims, so that was for a good cause as well.

It was nice that Manong Teds students were able to work together to make something like that happened. I know Manong appreciated it. It is little things like this that give the old man comfort in knowing that his students can join together when needed. This brings a lot of optimism to him (and myself, frankly) regarding the future of carrying on our Balintawak tradition.

Nice job everyone!

Paul Janulis


----------



## soncen (May 30, 2006)

Hello Paul,

And to all of you in the lineage of Noy Ted Buot, I really appreciate of the great effort you extended to a great man who labored much in the propagation of our Balintawak Martial art. Noy Teddy is a Filipino and youre Americans but you treated him so will like your own father (he is your father/teacher in the Balintawak Arnis) and I was touched by the way you do little things (although for me is big enough) to comfort knowing that all his student are joining together showing solidarity and gratitude in this moment of his agony caused by illness. Rich Parsons was doing great job in monitoring the situation since the beginning Noy Teddy was hospitalized. 

In behalf of the Teovel Balintawak Self-defense club here in Mandaue City, I thank all of you for taking care of our fellow Countryman. Please extend our heartfelt congratulation to Noy Teddy for his recovery and for receiving an achievement award for his contribution to the Filipino cultural group Ang Visaya of Michigan. Please send also my regards to Nang Dennie (the wife of Noy Teddy), shes a sister to Noy Arturo Sanchez and they are my distant relatives. I have some other relatives in Michigan particularly in Grosse Pointe if in case Nang Dennie meet or know Nang Daday Rett Ceniza Colina-Maribao who was a Nurse by profession working in a certain Hospital. 

Thanks and God bless!!!

Wilson R. Ceniza


----------



## Cruentus (May 30, 2006)

Thank you sir!

I will relay the information to Manong Ted and Dennie. We all really appreciate it. 

I am very impressed with all that Manong Teds students do to help out and spend time with him and the family. We really are very lucky to have such a small but gracious group. I feel very fortunate to be a part of it.

Thanks again and I will send Manong Ted and Dennie your regards and regards on behalf of the Teovel Balintawak Self-defense club.

Take care!



Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Rich was at the event and I was not, so he can give an update on how that went.
> 
> I just wanted to say, though, thanks to the entire Balintawak crew for uniting together to congratulate Manong Ted.
> 
> ...



Paul et al,

Actually I saw the group's name typed as "Ang Bisaya", I believed pronounced almost the same either way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 5, 2006)

soncen said:
			
		

> Hello Paul,
> 
> And to all of you in the lineage of Noy Ted Buot, I really appreciate of the great effort you extended to a great man who labored much in the propagation of our Balintawak Martial art. Noy Teddy is a Filipino and youre Americans but you treated him so will like your own father (he is your father/teacher in the Balintawak Arnis) and I was touched by the way you do little things (although for me is big enough) to comfort knowing that all his student are joining together showing solidarity and gratitude in this moment of his agony caused by illness. Rich Parsons was doing great job in monitoring the situation since the beginning Noy Teddy was hospitalized.
> 
> ...



Wilson,

Thank you for your very kind words. :asian:

I will also pass on your best wishes and your comments, even though it may come from multiple people, Manong Ted enjoys the comments and also knowing that people care to pass on to him. 

Thank you and best regards.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 5, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Paul et al,
> 
> Actually I saw the group's name typed as "Ang Bisaya", I believed pronounced almost the same either way.


 
yea, that is right; my "V" is next to my "B" on the keyboard...so I typoed.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 19, 2006)

A link to part of the intro for "Enter Garote"





 
  If someone knows of a location where I could pick up a "legal" copy of this movie, please let me know, and I will arrange for payment and shipment or purchase online.

  Thank you

 :asian:


PS: I am looking for a copy for my instructor Manong Ted.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep fricking forgeting to Email Dr. Presas. He said he would send Manong a copy of those Anciong vids we saw at his event. I'll see Manong this week and I'll do it after that!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 2, 2006)

Yesterday I and most of Manong Ted's Students who were in town, went to his 75th Birthday party. It was a lot of fun. His students got him a nice plaque, Special Thanks to Paul (Not Tulisin) and Jaye who went to get it set up. Lots of cards as well as lots of family and friend. Some also brought additional gifts to be presented as well. I did nto see them all so I cannot comment or list. For that I apologise. 

The party began at 4:00 PM with a full Mass. Nice Touch for many who were there. 

Lots of traditional PI food and good company. It was about 9:30 PM when it was jsut a few studnets and some family left remaining and we called it a night.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes. Paul Lindson (sp?) had a wonderful plaque made of which all of us present (Manong Ted's students) helped pitch in money. It was really well done and worded wonderfully. I felt the full impact of the words from actually reading it outloud for everyone, which was a nice touch (nice job btw to those who suggested that I do that). Mr. Lindson deserves our gratitude for putting that together for sure. 

Awesome time in general. I must say after about 5 plates of food later...ahem.  I told Melissa that I will be coming over weekly for leftovers! :uhyeah:  

It is always great to see everyone; the family as well as the students. We are all very fortunate to be a part of such a supportive group. All of Manongs students are inclusive and supportive of each other. We are also very fortunate to be considered a part of the extended family. The Buot Family (Manong Ted and Dennie, their children, and extended family) is extremely hospitable, and have really done a great job including all of us students and making us feel welcome always; as all of us students really care for our teacher and the family. 

Manong Ted was in good spirits at this gathering; probably the best that I have seen in a while. And he should be in good spirits as well as he should be proud; he raised a great family, and did a wonderful job at picking a good group of students, and he successfully carries on our Balintawak tradition.

This was a great experience that I will take with me for the rest of my life...

Paul Janulis


----------



## Kachan (Apr 23, 2009)

You know.. It's really..strange..to see so much stuff about my uncle online.. even stranger when this is how I find out how serious his condition in the hospital was D:
ughh nobody ever tells me anything ~_~;;
I haven't seen him since the anniversary wedding..thing when I was in 4th grade.. you obviously have more of a connection with him so it'd be nice if you could check and see how he's doing for me? ):


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

I only met him once but he was very generous with his time and concern. Thanks for posting here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2009)

Kachan said:


> You know.. It's really..strange..to see so much stuff about my uncle online.. even stranger when this is how I find out how serious his condition in the hospital was D:
> ughh nobody ever tells me anything ~_~;;
> I haven't seen him since the anniversary wedding..thing when I was in 4th grade.. you obviously have more of a connection with him so it'd be nice if you could check and see how he's doing for me? ):



Kachan,

Contact me via Private message or e-mail from this site, and I can get you in contact with Melissa, his youngest daughter. 


Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 1, 2011)

An Update on Manong Ted Buot,

Family and a few students spent time with him on his birthday back in the beginning of July. He enjoyed his day and was able to talk to me later in the day (* early evening *) one on one. He is doing well and he was asking about others and how they were doing.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## medic (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update Rich. Keep us informed of Manong Ted's progress. It is wonderful that he was able to talk to you for awhile


----------

